# 2 Sealed, new-in-box Netgear FA120 adapters



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

I have two of these--brand new, never used, still sealed in their original boxes. $40 each + $5 shipping with tracking #. 

Verified PayPal member here, and 100% positive feedback on ebay. 

Email me if interested.

Note: I also have a couple used ones. $20 each for those.


----------

